# Craftsman Rototiller Squeals



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Gang!

I am back working on my treasured 2HP Briggs and Stratton Craftsman rototiller. After taking it apart without paying attention to what I was doing,
I got some good help to put it back together. I have managed to free up the motor, change the condenser and points, etc., etc. As a woman,
I thought I had done a pretty good job. I even got it started.

However, now I am back to a problem I had when the rototiller first died a few years back. It only runs for seconds when it decides to squeal like a pig. I immediately shut it off.

I have not put the belt back on the tiller yet, so I know that is not the source of any squeal.

I have read this may have something to do with the pull start. I have replaced the gadget with the bearings that inserts into the pull start.

The pull start itself does not appear to be hanging up.

Does anyone have any thoughts on what this squeal might be? It seems as though the first time I heard it that it resulted in a broken key.

I welcome any and all answers. Help!!!! 

So you all know, after several weeks of 60 and 70 degree weather here in Vermont, we got snow yesterday. Go figure!!! But I am still almost ready to plant my garden and I need my tiller's help.

Thanks all.

peanutbutter


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The source of the loud squeal is most likely the starter clutch that screws on to anchor the flywheel in place. Even though you replaced it, there is some reason that the drive is dragging on the crankshaft when the engine starts. 

If there is any build up on the shaft, rust or corrosion, or if it was hit with anything solid to remove the flywheel, then this could be causing the problem.


----------



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you Twenty Year Tech*

Yes, the source of the squeal was due to a sticky substance that had gotten onto the shaft below the starter clutch. Once I cleaned the shaft, the squeal went away. I was amazed.

I am now onto my Briggs and Stratton 133402-0011-01 engine that is on my Craftsman logsplitter. All of my equipment, tillers, mowers, etc. are mostly second hand, so I stay very busy. 

This logsplitter, too, has been a blessing here in the northeast where winters are cold and oil is expensive. 

It had developed a pretty consistent oil leak. In looking for the source of the oil leak, I have managed to screw up the governor so that it isn't working. (The engine now runs at full bore and I shut it down.) I can only hope I shut it down soon enough so that it did no damage to the engine. 

I have posted a thread looking for a manual so I can see how things are supposed to be hooked up. If you can offer any help, it would be appreciated.

Again, thank you very much for your suggested resolve on the squeal on my tiller. All is well there now. I have ordered a new belt and a new governor spring and this good ol tiller will be back in service.


Peanutbutter


----------



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you Thirty Year Tech - Ooops!!*

Yes, the source of the squeal was due to a sticky substance that had gotten onto the shaft below the starter clutch. Once I cleaned the shaft, the squeal went away. I was amazed.

I am now onto my Briggs and Stratton 133402-0011-01 engine that is on my Craftsman logsplitter. All of my equipment, tillers, mowers, etc. are mostly second hand, so I stay very busy. 

This logsplitter, too, has been a blessing here in the northeast where winters are cold and oil is expensive. 

It had developed a pretty consistent oil leak. In looking for the source of the oil leak, I have managed to screw up the governor so that it isn't working. (The engine now runs at full bore and I shut it down.) I can only hope I shut it down soon enough so that it did no damage to the engine. 

I have posted a thread looking for a manual so I can see how things are supposed to be hooked up. If you can offer any help, it would be appreciated.

Again, thank you very much for your suggested resolve on the squeal on my tiller. All is well there now. I have ordered a new belt and a new governor spring and this good ol tiller will be back in service.


Peanutbutter


----------

